# Earthrise and Earthset



## Theoretical (Apr 22, 2009)

[video=youtube;0WVWUlce3XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WVWUlce3XI[/video]http://space.jaxa.jp/movie/20080411_kaguya_movie02_e.html


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool....but did you know what we call sun sets/rises are really earth sets/rises? I just made that up....had to say something about your cool utube...


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Apr 22, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Cool....but did you know what we call sun sets/rises are really earth sets/rises? I just made that up....had to say something about your cool utube...



Well, no, they're really not earth sets/rises. They're actually earth spins.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 22, 2009)

That looks like footage taken from the CM orbiting the Moon.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2009)

So beautiful; 'like a pearl filled with home'.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 22, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> That looks like footage taken from the CM orbiting the Moon.



I looked at it again. The image is too sharp to be coming form the CM. Must be from a recent orbiter.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2009)

This is what it says on the page:

Video of Earth rising and setting over the moon's horizon, taken with the HDTV camera aboard Japan's KAGUYA (SELENE) lunar explorer on November 7, 2007.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 22, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> YouTube - Earthrise, Earthset\"http://space.jaxa.jp/movie/20080411_kaguya_movie02_e.html\"



Reminds me of this song

[video=youtube;sVCB3qpplLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVCB3qpplLk[/video]


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2009)

There is another site with a couple videos that are extraordinarily clear here:
?????/?? ????? - ???????zoome
(an image here: http://www.jaxa.jp/press/2007/11/img/20071113_kaguya_02l.jpg)


There is a longer, wider version of the above at youtube here (note: it won't embed in the right size: it's worth going to youtube to see it): [video=youtube;EkHuRRDshhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHuRRDshhg&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;EkHuRRDshhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHuRRDshhg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dbroyles (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually, there is no "earth rise" or "earth set" from the moon except in orbit. Once on the moon's surface, your view of the earth has a fixed position in the sky, unless of course, you decide to move your family from the southern crater Tycho to some nice lakefront property on Mare Tranquillitatis. Then your permanent view of earth would change from horizonal to overhead.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2009)

Ruben has been trying to convince me to move to the moon: the view is almost worth it. 

I think on one of the youtube pages it said something about how the earth rise/set only aligns with the orbit of the Kayuga explorer twice in the year.


----------

